# Beginner - 243 vs. 270



## smokey22 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok. I am a beginner and I am interested in the remington 700. I will use it for potential deer hunting and definitely for coyotes. I will be honest, I want something that doesn't kick very much as most of my shooting will be target practice for a while. Many have told me that a 270 doesnt kick much more than a 243. Is this true or not???


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The 270 is easy for even a beginner to handle, the 243 even more so. either will do the jobs you describe, but both will do a lot of pelt damage, if you're planning to shoot coyotes for fur...


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

S22,

Recoil is the result of "every action has an equal and opposite reaction".

The .243 is smaller in diameter and therefore is limited on how big of a bullet you can shoot. The .270 (Winchester, non-magnum I presume) is capable of shooting heavier bullets. Heavier bullets typically mean more recoil.

Both cartridges are good for coyotes and deer and if you are new to shooting a smaller caliber will be better to help with the learning. Less recoil does help with learning (from trigger control, breathing, sight picture....)

With that said, stock design has a lot to do with felt recoil. Lets look at a Weatherby stock (http://www.weatherby.com). The check piece slopes towards the front so it doesn't smack your face as hard and the gun recoils. A quality recoil pad also helps with felt recoil.

(I usually don't suggest another caliber when someone asks about 2 specific calibers,...but I'm going to do it here...)

Have you thought about the .260 Remington?? It is in between the two that you selected. (.243 vs .264 vs .277)


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Sent ya' a PM. Actually, isn't the .260 Rem. using a .264" bullet, I'm pretty sure it does. Anyway, the 6mm/.244 Remington is also a good "dual porpose" ctg. that's got a bit more "umph" then the .243 Win. but still is light in the recoil dept.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

TN.Frank.

Yep, my bad. I'm at work and SHOULD be working but this is more fun! (besides our company got sold and we'll be unemployed in 3 months, so we have to take advantage of the T1 line.. hehehehehe)

Anyways,...you are right, the .260 is actually .264.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear you're loosing your job. I went back to school at 44 years old and got a CAD/Detailed Drafting Cert. and can't find anything around Crossville, TN. They say the job situation is suppose to be better in '06, guess we'll have to wait and see. 
Sorry for the "hi-jack", back to our regularly schedualled program,LOL.

:wink:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would go .243 all the way. Known for accuracy more so than the .270, is a short action cartridge "quick follow up shots", shoots 55 to 100 grn bullets well. And if you cant kill it with a .243 you should be running insted of shooting.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Did some checkin' on the Remington web site between the 6mm Rem. w/100gr bullet, 260 Rem. w/140gr bullet and the 7mm08 Rem w/140gr bullet. That 260 Rem. is a pretty good looking ctg. I just may have to see if I can find one at the gun show this weekend. Shoots as flat as the 7mm08 with a bit more energy at range. Probably not enough for the deer to notice but still, every little bit helps.

:beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah the .260 sounds great but try to find cartidges for it!! If Walmart does not carry them thats a black mark in my book.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I see it this way. Cartridges are paired with their equivalant.

.308/.30-06. About the same.

Parent Cartridge .308 / .30-06
spin-off
7mm-08 / .270 & 280
.243 / .25-06

.358 Win / ????

But there is one interesting side note. While the .308 family may be slight ly slower by 25-50 FPS. It is inherently more accurate than the .30-06 class.

I use the .243 as my gun. I can use it with 58 gr for varmits, and up to 100 gr for deer or otherwise.

Yes I shoot the .30-06 also. My M1 Garand has worked quite well for me out to 1000yds. But my M14 does it better. My Rem 788 in .308 is a tack driver and will only be better once I get the action bedded. My .243 now that it have been bedded will shoot dime size groups and all I did was bed the action and float the barrel.

I am tossed between the 7mm-08 and the .280 for which one I want to get into the 7mm class. I am leaning towards the 280.
http://www.reloadbench.com/cart.html


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

The Smurf Mart near me doesn't carry much, but the one near my mom carries everything!! Location, location, location......

(Hey I only asked if he thought about the .260.. :lol: It's not like I said he should sporterize a Swedish 6.5x55 Mauser... Try finding that ammo at Smurf mart!!!! Which reminds me.... where did I put that action so I can get back to that project....)


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I have never shot a .270, but my first rifle I used for deer hunting was a .243, and I am perfectly happy with that. My dad has offered to let me use different rifles, but why change your strategy when something is working, you know?


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I think you were trying to come up with a list like this:
.243 Win.
.260 Rem.
7mm08 Rem.
.308 Win.(parrent ctg.)
.358 Win.

And for the '06 family:
25-06
270 Win.
.280 Rem.
30'06 Springfield(parrent ctg.)
8mm'06(wildcat.)
.338-'06(wildcat.)
.35 Whelen


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> Yeah the .260 sounds great but try to find cartidges for it!! If Walmart does not carry them thats a black mark in my book.


That's why you order brass, bullets and dies from Midway U.S.A. and handload, LOL. 
I like it when I can pick up a box of ammo at Wal-Mart as much as the next guy but I won't let that be the "end all, do all" of wether or not I buy a rifle. I had a K-31 for a while in 7.5x55mm Swiss, totally a handloading deal but that didn't stop me from buying it, plus, it shot really well to boot.

:sniper:


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have used the 30-06, .270, .308 and currently using the .243 for deer hunting and find the .243 is the best for recoil and accuracy.
you cannot go wrong with the .243, 7mm-08 or the .308 for lighter recoil.


----------

